# Sinop a capital do norte do Mato Grosso



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Bem vindos ao tópico de sinop população segundo o IBGE de 148 mil habitantes em 2021


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Foto do empreendimento shopping sinop


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Fotos da cidade de sinop


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Sinop uma grande cidade Polo do Norte do Mato Grosso


----------



## Rebelado (Jan 3, 2020)

Tem algum hospital público de porte e respeito realizando grandes cirurgias na cidade?


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Tem sim 👍


----------



## Rebelado (Jan 3, 2020)

Leo765 said:


> Tem sim 👍


Qual o nome? Tem alguma foto dele pra podermos ver a infraestrutura?


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Apesar de ainda não conhecer a cidade, sei que Sinop conta, inclusive, com um colégio da rede marista, do Rio Grande do Sul. Colégio Marista Santo Antônio. 









Colégio Marista Santo Antônio


O Colégio Marista Santo Antônio é o primeiro colégio da Rede Marista no Mato Grosso, uma rede de educação básica reconhecida mundialmente.




colegios.redemarista.org.br




.


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Rebelado said:


> Qual o nome? Tem alguma foto dele pra podermos ver a infraestrutura?


Eu não sei ao certo como ele é mais vc pode ver na Internet


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

SERVUSBR said:


> Apesar de ainda não conhecer a cidade, sei que Sinop conta, inclusive, com um colégio da rede marista, do Rio Grande do Sul. Colégio Marista Santo Antônio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E sinop e uma cidade boa tem bons colégios


----------



## Rebelado (Jan 3, 2020)

Leo765 said:


> Eu não sei ao certo como ele é mais vc pode ver na Internet


Encontrei esse


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Tem mais fotos? Faz tempo que Sinop precisa de atualização por aqui é uma das cidades que mais crescem no páis.

Parabéns pela iniciativa.


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Mais fotos da cidade de sinop em 2021


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Ponta Poranense said:


> ^^
> 
> Tem mais fotos? Faz tempo que Sinop precisa de atualização por aqui é uma das cidades que mais crescem no páis.
> 
> Parabéns pela iniciativa.


Sim por isso resolvi criar esse tópico porque sinop ainda não possuía um


----------



## Leo765 (Dec 27, 2021)

Últimas inaugurações do shopping sinop


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Parece que a cidade está se adensando e ficando mais aprazível


----------



## HSilva (Feb 13, 2008)

Sinop entrando na malha da Latam a partir de maio!


----------



## Pedro SJC (Jun 24, 2013)

Sinop precisa investir BASTANTE em arborização nas ruas. É uma cidade extemamente quente e toda a sombrinha é bem-vinda.

O shopping demorou pra sair. Que bom que saiu. Saudades dessa região de Sinop, Sorriso e LDRV.


----------



## ricfelix (Mar 3, 2011)

Uma das rainhas agro do Brasil. Ótima iniciativa de abrir um tópico!!


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)




----------

